# Worth Switching to Fromm instead of Wellness Core?



## Jaclyn_M

When I got Ren I started feeding him Wellness Super5Mix. I had wanted to use Wellness Core, but was concerned that they didn't have a version for small breed puppies - they have one for puppies, and one for small breeds, but not both, and I was concerned the kibble would be too large.

Well, he came down with diarrhea last month and I took him to the vet. They did a fecal analysis which showed an imbalance in some intestinal flora, but further lab tests showed no infection. The vet suggested that maybe he was having an allergic reaction to something in his food - his stools had always been somewhat loose.

So I switched to Wellness Core for puppies, and although the kibble was slightly bigger, he didn't have a problem eating it, and his stools have been firmer.

I have been reading all the threads about Ziwipeak with interest, and while I would like to feed it to Ren, I just can't afford it at the moment. Yes, I realize that you need to feed less Ziwipeak than other food, but based on their feeding calculator, it's only slightly less, and it would end up being more money than I can spare. Maybe someday in the future I can afford it, but not now.

Ren seems to be doing well on Wellness Core, but I've heard so many good things about Fromm that I wondered if there would be a benefit to switching. What do you think? Is Fromm about the same level as Wellness Core or is it better enough to justify switching? I suppose I should just leave well enough alone and stick with what's working, but I just want to give the best (that I can afford) to my furbaby.


----------



## erinself

No I would not switch. Wellness core has a higher rating than Fromm. Check them out here:

Wellness Core Dog Food | Review and Rating

Fromm Gold Nutritionals Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## intent2smile

I assume you are looking at the grain free Fromm Grain Free version. Fromm Grain Free and Wellness Core are the same rating on dogfoodadvisor. The grain inclusive Fromm is 4 stars and the grain free is 5 stars the same as Wellness Core.
I had Jaxx on Wellness Core for a while and he did well on it for a while and then he started having really loose stools. 
They are both good quality foods Jaxx just didn't do well after a while on the Wellness Core.


----------



## Zorana1125

I can't say enough good things about Fromm, all 3 of my chi's are on it. I trie switching to acana for a change and they wouldn't eat it. I rotate between the 4 grain free varieties. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick

I am a HUGE Fromm fan. If I could feed kibble, I would return to Fromm grain free. The Surf and Turf specifically was great.

Wellness, a part of Diamond Pet Foods, has has recalls, Fromm has not. Nice, family owned company and they do all of their own production. I would not feed anything form Diamond Pet Foods-4Health, Taste of The Wild nor Wellness. I have stopped recommending these to friends and family. 

This is ratings for the one we fed:
Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating

Detail on Wellness recalls:
Search Results wellness recall


----------



## pupluv168

I agree with Karen, I would feed Fromm before Wellness 10 times out of 10. I switched Toby to Fromm in December because he was having constant tummy issues on the Ziwipeak. They were similar to what your baby has- and nothing showed on the tests. So I figured the ZP was too rich and switched to Fromm. He is thriving on the grain free game bird recipe (its duck and pheasant). We loveeeeee Fromm. 

Fromm is an excellent food at a great price. It can't be beat!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh

I would be wary because of the recalls. I would consider feeding Fromm if I didn't love (Odie too!) Acana and Ziwipeak so much.


----------



## pupluv168

erinself said:


> No I would not switch. Wellness core has a higher rating than Fromm. Check them out here:
> 
> Wellness Core Dog Food | Review and Rating
> 
> Fromm Gold Nutritionals Dog Food | Review and Rating


This is for Fromm Gold- their grain free line is much better and great for sensitive tummies. It is the Four Star Nutritionals line. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep

Hmm...i would stick to what they would eat and wellness is good for them too. Esp. Wellness core. I'm a huge advocate of it since both my furballs are,on wellness core. I think no matter what brand of food they will get a recall no matter what. My KC is perfectly healthy and Dexter eats his wellness like a champ :lol: dex hated from altho KC loved the tiny kibbles of the from puppy...it was just too fishy for me


----------



## erinself

Ok thanks for the correction I did not realize they had different kinds of Fromm.


----------



## princess_ella

Jaclyn_M said:


> When I got Ren I started feeding him Wellness Super5Mix. I had wanted to use Wellness Core, but was concerned that they didn't have a version for small breed puppies - they have one for puppies, and one for small breeds, but not both, and I was concerned the kibble would be too large.
> 
> Well, he came down with diarrhea last month and I took him to the vet. They did a fecal analysis which showed an imbalance in some intestinal flora, but further lab tests showed no infection. The vet suggested that maybe he was having an allergic reaction to something in his food - his stools had always been somewhat loose.
> 
> So I switched to Wellness Core for puppies, and although the kibble was slightly bigger, he didn't have a problem eating it, and his stools have been firmer.
> 
> I have been reading all the threads about Ziwipeak with interest, and while I would like to feed it to Ren, I just can't afford it at the moment. Yes, I realize that you need to feed less Ziwipeak than other food, but based on their feeding calculator, it's only slightly less, and it would end up being more money than I can spare. Maybe someday in the future I can afford it, but not now.
> 
> Ren seems to be doing well on Wellness Core, but I've heard so many good things about Fromm that I wondered if there would be a benefit to switching. What do you think? Is Fromm about the same level as Wellness Core or is it better enough to justify switching? I suppose I should just leave well enough alone and stick with what's working, but I just want to give the best (that I can afford) to my furbaby.


for the imbalance of intestinal flora i would recommend to add some probiotics to his food


----------



## Jaclyn_M

princess_ella said:


> for the imbalance of intestinal flora i would recommend to add some probiotics to his food


Thanks for the suggestion! Do you know what would be a good way to do that? Maybe yogurt? I have given him yogurt frozen in a Kong with some fruit/veg as an occasional treat, and he seemed to tolerate it well.


----------



## Jaclyn_M

Oh by the way, in reply to earlier comments, yes I was referring to the Fromm grain-free version! Thanks for mentioning that - I had forgotten to specify that in my original post.


----------



## susan davis

Yogurt is a good source of probiotics.


----------



## TinyTails

Wellness Core is a great product and it's not made by Diamond. It's made at made at American Nutrition Utah, and at Hagen Pet Food, NY. Wellness has completely cut ties with Diamond yay


----------



## princess_ella

yogurt is good but you need more than one strain plus you would have to give alot for it to balance the flora i have used this product in the past i am thinking of buying it again it also has enzymes and lots of good stuff in it .They sell it in powder and tablets they are no longer lamb flavored they are naturally flavored i contacted the person . Here is the link if you buy the powder get the smaller container since it will last many months.

Great Life Enzyme Pro +


----------



## Evelyn

I love Fromm, my vet at my last visit was impressed how beautiful the fur is on my dogs and how healthy they both look. I tried Blue and liked it, but Ike's do do's were a little soft,went to Fromm am happy I did. I give Ziwipeak more as a treat.


----------

